# Angleton, TX - 09-65-0783 Pretty girl!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. VERY VERY SWEET MALNOURISHED FEMALE ADULT GERMAN SHEPHERD. PICKED UP ON FM 521 ROSHARON AREA. NEEDS RESCUE. HAD VACCINATIONS, WORMED AND FLEA TREATED. CAME IN 7-14-09 CONTACT BY 7-19-09 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14194114

09-65-0783

Brazoria County Sheriffs Office
Angleton, TX
979-388-2265 
[email protected]


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Today is the 19th... is she still there?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

look at how thin she is!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

oh my you can seeher ribs even when this picture is tiny and shes sitting down, poor girl


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Katherine, up for another one since the puppies are leaving?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

It's a possibility Mark... a definite possibility.

Any speculation on how long she'd be here before transport?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is she still at the shelter?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news on this poor girl?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is still there. She is light HW +, has had her vaccinations except rabies, wormed, flea prev, don't believe she is spayed.

They are thinking she is 4-5 based on her teeth but she doesn't have hardly any grey in her muzzle.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Did they mention how she does with other dogs? Any aggression?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Tammy at the shelter said time is running out for this girl.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the email I received from Tammy:

They are out of time. The black one came in on the 10th and the other girl came in on the 14th. We keep them five days, after five days, they can be pd at any time. So yes... they are due for pd if they don't get out. I am going to be out of the office this week after today or tomorrow, so they need if possible to go by then... If I have a definate rescue for them, I can hold them till Monday but that will be the latest. We are very full and more coming in every day of course.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Tammy just emailed me. This girl is safe! She's going to a GSD Rescue with the other Angleton girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome .. and then some!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

